# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Collection of visual explorations using AI (StyleGAN) to generate and transform artwork, Nathan Shipley, USA

## Airicist

Author - Nathan Shipley

nathanshipley.com/gan

----------


## Airicist

Drawings to real people using AI #3

Oct 22, 2020




> Testing a crappy drawing as input for the model. The timelapse on the left is the input for a #pixel2style2pixel model that turns it into the real person version from StyleGAN's FFHQ

----------


## Airicist

"21 Artificial Intelligence Recreations Of Famous Paintings, Historical Figures, And Cartoons By This Artist"

by Hidrėlėy
November 1, 2020

----------

